# Vasectomy information



## Sim Two (14 Sep 2006)

I do believe this is a first on AAM - anybody care to share details of their vasectomy procedure?

Where did you get it done, how much etc etc 

Not looking for any gory details - honest.

Sim


----------



## ninsaga (14 Sep 2006)

why not try on irishhealth.com


----------



## Danmo (14 Sep 2006)

Step 1 - Referral to specialist (ie Wellman clininc will give you a referral letter).
Step 2. See specialist. In Mr Danmos case - Richard Butler Mater Private
Step 3. Mr Danmo got op done as a day patient in Tallaght hospital
Aftercare was pretty intense. If you want I can PM you the gory details. There was more involved then we imagined (not that I am trying to put you off). Will PM you


----------



## Sim Two (14 Sep 2006)

Thanks for the quick replies - appreciate it.  

I'm not really interested in the gories - there's plenty of stuff on other sites.

More interested in how to go about setting it up etc 

Sim


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Sep 2006)

The WellWoman Centre, funnily enough , also have quite a good FAQ. As does the Marie Stopes Family Planning clinic (or indeed any other).


----------



## ClubMan (14 Sep 2006)

Sim Two said:


> More interested in how to go about setting it up etc


As with any medical procedure your _GP _would presumably be the first port of call.


----------



## big bird (14 Sep 2006)

Heres what we did. Went to the GP. He has a long talk with you to make sure you have thought it through properly. W hen he is convinced it is what you want he will give you a letter of referal, in our case the well woman centre in Bray. They give you a date, your in and out in about an hour. Cost about 280 euro, and Mr Bird was back to work 2 days later. Happy days .


----------



## AlastairSC (15 Sep 2006)

The Dublin Family Planning Centre do it directly, as I remember. You get to discuss it first, then come back for the job. Two quick snips and bob's your aunt...


----------



## potnoodler (15 Sep 2006)

My best mate had the snip, no need to approach the GP at all, obviously ensure its 100% what you want , then make an appointment with a doctor recommended by health board etc, 20 min procedure like pulling a tooth and 2 days watching telly/surfing and back in action-no big deal as long as u and her absolutely FULLY sure this is what you want


----------



## r2d2 (15 Sep 2006)

Hey Sim Two....

I had the OP when I was 29...Ten long years ago...I got it done in The Square...."It's all there in the Square"....

I made an appointment with the family planning clinic, had a counselling session (this maybe normal practice but they focused on this with me as I was so young) Booked my operation appointment and away we went, it was a snip at the price...Boom boom.

No seriously, it's a doddle (well it was 10 years ago anyway).....I would recommend it to anyone, the doctor informed me that after the op 'the stuff' would look the same and smell the same much to the dismay of the gorgeous Mrs. d2...

Best of luck,

r2d2


----------



## Pee (16 Sep 2006)

Got it done in Limerick about 5 years ago. Waiting list in FPC was huge so I went to a GP who carries out the procedure. He met my wife and I to ensure we were both happy to go through with the op. We made an appointment for the following week. The op takes less than an hour, took the following day off work (office based) to rest. After about 8 weeks and 2 tests (to ensure you're clear) you can stop using other forms of contraception.

There is a bit of soreness in the area for a few days but nothing that should prevent you having the op.

If you want more details PM me.


----------



## Caliph (18 Sep 2006)

I had my snip at the Morehampton Clinic in Donnybrook. Cost 500 Euros (I think) and did not need referral letter from my GP. Took ten minutes for the op and I went straight back to work - more chance of peace and quiet there than at home!!
Easy peasy


----------



## Danmo (18 Sep 2006)

Danmo said:


> Step 1 - Referral to specialist (ie Wellman clininc will give you a referral letter).
> Step 2. See specialist. In Mr Danmos case - Richard Butler Mater Private
> Step 3. Mr Danmo got op done as a day patient in Tallaght hospital
> Aftercare was pretty intense. If you want I can PM you the gory details. There was more involved then we imagined (not that I am trying to put you off). Will PM you


 
Sorry. I was talking rubbish here. Was thinking of the REVERSAL!
Not a nice procedure at all...
I understand the vasectomy itself is easy


----------



## Ceepee (18 Sep 2006)

Danmo said:


> Sorry. I was talking rubbish here. Was thinking of the REVERSAL!


 
Yes, there is a vas deferens between the two procedures


----------



## TarfHead (18 Sep 2006)

Ceepee said:


> Yes, there is a vas deferens between the two procedures


 
*Best* pun EVER !!


----------



## r2d2 (18 Sep 2006)

Ceepee said:


> Yes, there is a vas deferens between the two procedures


 
Ceepee...Brilliant...Urethra surgeon or a comedian !


----------



## michaelm (19 Sep 2006)

Sim Two said:


> I do believe this is a first on AAM - anybody care to share details of their vasectomy procedure?


Definitely not a first as I distinctly remember a comprehensive thread on the subject some years ago, probably before AAM switched hosts.


----------

